
When You Electronically Sign Documents, Always Keep a Copy - gregmac
https://twocents.lifehacker.com/when-you-electronically-sign-documents-always-keep-a-c-1838286630
======
lonelappde
Headline is off topic. The article is about a case where the contract was
never signed by counterparty, so having a copy was wholly irrelevant.

------
garduque
Store business documents in a place. Got it.

